# Word 2007 won't open existing docx files



## initialsgpw (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a wierd problem I have and didn't see any reference when I searched here.

Running Vista Biz, Office 2007. Sys set to auto update. Word just stopped being able to open docx files. Word opens from a click on the file but shows nothing, not even blank page. I can create a new docx and it opens doc files OK. 

I have deleted and replaced Word file in registry, reinstalled word alone, reinstalled office entirely, repaired from HD. 

When I try to close Word, I get the error msg. below


I know it's the mso.dll but not sure what to do about it.

Thanks for any help!

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	WINWORD.EXE
Application Version:	12.0.6308.5000
Application Timestamp:	47e547c5
Fault Module Name:	mso.dll
Fault Module Version:	12.0.6213.1000
Fault Module Timestamp:	46eafebf
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0003aff6
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
LCID:	1033
Brand:	Office12Crash
skulcid:	1033


----------



## Paz4always (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish I could help but I seem to have it worse I have xp mico off proff 2007 and word will not open it crashes if you find any info please send my way.

Thanx


----------



## initialsgpw (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks. The only thing I can find googling is that REGCURE claims it will fix mso.dll errors but it's a pay to play program. No info on whether it actually can or will fix the problem. I've repaired, reinstalled, run other registry cleaners and nothing has helped.


----------



## RockAndRollBot (Nov 24, 2008)

Did you have any luck with this? I still cannot get it to work.

I thought I found the answer with some office updates but still the same blank window. Opening from the Open command works fine, though..


----------



## Afritalian (Dec 29, 2008)

I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue. 

I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon. 

Good luck! :wave:
Misha


----------



## pmfalcon (Jan 9, 2009)

Afritalian said:


> I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue.
> 
> I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon.
> 
> ...


Same error (Word only, no other Office programs) but your file solution had no effect for me.

Does anyone have a different idea?


----------



## Cursd (Jan 17, 2009)

Afritalian said:


> I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue.
> 
> I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon.
> 
> ...


hey, i have the same problem. i tried that but it just opens up as a txt file and won't change the extension, whatever i do. help?
thanks


----------



## Afritalian (Dec 29, 2008)

hey there!

here's how to change the file extension on the .txt file. go to:
control panel
folder options
view
look for: "hide extensions for known file types"

UNCHECK this, so that you can see the extensions and be able to change them. if you're accident prone, make sure you go back and check this again when your done, so you don't accidentally change a file type...lol.

good luck!
misha


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/956506

try to install this hotfix


----------



## ReedAndrew (Jun 26, 2009)

Not sure if this issue has been fixed or ended. I ran into the same problem we also run Laserfiche on our systems as a file management system and what you need to do is install the Hotfix from Microsoft to correct this problem. Everything is working fine for me now!:normal:


----------



## Ravster73 (Oct 10, 2009)

Afritalian.

I spent 2 days kicking this one around and almost got divorced because of it!

your fix has saved my marriage and my sanity.... thanks! I'f you were local I'd buy you a large beer.


----------



## CaffeineFired (Oct 20, 2009)

Afritalian.

You are worth your weight in gold.

If you have no people worshiping at your feet there is something seriously wrong in this world.

THANK YOU.


----------



## thepersiancat (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much! This worked for me!



Afritalian said:


> I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue.
> 
> I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon.
> 
> ...


----------



## emsaccounting (Nov 10, 2009)

Having the same issue...i have the word file displayed on the desktop but it won't open the file...on my laptop...it opens..but when I try it on the desktop it doesn't. I can create new documents with no problem but this one file in particular which is password protected...can't seem to open on the desktop.

Any ideas:4-dontkno


----------



## GuyGibson617 (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Word 2007 won't open existing docx files 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue. 

I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon. 

Good luck! 
Misha 

Thanks Misha, the reg fix worked for me after a few hours of fruitless alternatives
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PedoJuco (Jan 13, 2010)

Afritalian said:


> I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue.
> 
> I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon.
> 
> ...


Worked Perfectly,BIG Thanks!!!ray:


----------



## Wizard369 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I am gonna cry.
grabbed Misha's txt file, saved as reg file and double clicked - went through MS stuff of clicking yes I do want to do this, yes I understand what I am doing, Yes, YES, YES and YES, ok etc :grin:
then with bated breath I clicked on a word file waiting to see what happened.
and.....
no dice 
no repair of the issue, same damn error message 
"Windows cannot find 'C:\Users\Scott\Documents\file name .doc' Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again."

My problem is I have no hair to pull out, I am sick of crying like a little girl about this error message and I am out of solutions.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled Word and office to no avail.

THere are a couple of weird entries in my registry, but removing them made no difference, so I restored registry from backup.

the values are command values under REG_MULTI_SZ and are:
w_1^VW!!!!!!!!!MKKSkWORDFiles>tW{~$4Q][email protected]`,xaTO5 /n /dde

Completely at a loss I am afraid. 

any help would be gratefully received


----------



## Biscuit81 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!
Ive been dealing with this stupid problem for ages, its been driving me insane. Got the hotfix and a billion other fixes from Microsoft and all over the internet, obviously none of which worked.
I was just about ready to completely remove word 2007 and go back to using the previous version.

I just wanted to say **Thank You, Thank You, Thank You**


----------



## edzell (Jul 20, 2010)

The real solution to this problem: Download Open Office. It's free and you don't need patches or fixes, hot or otherwise. It has equivalents for the whole MS office suite and reads everything I've ever asked it to, including most recently, .docx files.

But you do have to keep it up to the current version in case it hasn't caught up with Microsoft's latest strategy for selling upgrades to folks who haven't seen the light.

Or why not go all the way and download Ubuntu :wink:


----------



## RockAndRollBot (Nov 24, 2008)

edzell said:


> The real solution to this problem: Download Open Office. It's free and you don't need patches or fixes, hot or otherwise. It has equivalents for the whole MS office suite and reads everything I've ever asked it to, including most recently, .docx files.
> 
> But you do have to keep it up to the current version in case it hasn't caught up with Microsoft's latest strategy for selling upgrades to folks who haven't seen the light.
> 
> Or why not go all the way and download Ubuntu :wink:


So, you don't have to download "patches or fixes" but you have to keep it up-to-date.... it's good to know that there is a perfect software out there, free of all defects, and that their only remaining problem is Microsoft being the devil.

http://qa.openoffice.org/servlets/ProjectDocumentList


----------



## Fooz (Aug 17, 2010)

This thread made me register at the site  TY Afritalian! I just earned a case of beer helping my dad out


----------



## mpbc416 (Dec 2, 2010)

Afritalian said:


> I had the same problem!! I call Microsoft, and it turns out to be a registry problem. They sent me a registry file and it fixed the issue.
> 
> I attached the file. Note that it has a "txt" extension on it. Download it to your desktop then change the extension to "reg" (docx.reg). Then double-click on it and it will fix the registry problem. If you have a .docx file on your desktop, you should see the icon change to the Word icon.
> 
> ...


Worked for me, thanks!


----------



## drnitinbb (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoever gave the solution of changing the registry will live forever in happiness....

Nitin


----------

